
Ask HN: HN and Linux – tiny fonts problem - milankragujevic
Whenever I open Hacker News on Linux, the fonts are incredibly tiny, difficult to read and imo ugly.<p>This can be solved by installing ttf-mscorefonts-installer and accepting the proprietary license.<p>I have looked at HN&#x27;s CSS, and it seems okay (has a fallback to a generic font family), but the problem I think is that the default Linux font for sans-serif is too tiny when the size is set to 10 pt. Verdana, ..., look fine at that size.<p>I would recommend that the site&#x27;s CSS be changed in some way (I don&#x27;t quite know how exactly) to fix the issue with small fonts on Linux.<p>P.S. Happens on Debian&#x2F;Ubuntu&#x2F;Linux Mint with Chrome and Firefox.
======
brudgers
I run this user script in Firefox using Greasemonkey. It will also run using
Tampermonkey in Chrom[ium] as well. It might work for you until the CSS is
changed. It might not.

    
    
      // ==UserScript==
      // @name        hn_resize_subtitle
      // @namespace   com.kludgecode.hn.demo
      // @include     https://news.ycombinator.com*
      // @version     1
      // @grant       none
      // ==/UserScript==
    
      window.$hn_subtext_text_target =  document.getElementsByClassName("subtext");
    
      for (var i = 0; i < $hn_subtext_text_target.length; i++)
        {$hn_subtext_text_target[i].style.fontSize = 12;};

------
java-man
This, I believe, is a systemic [accessibility] problem with any browser, since
day one.

They all should have additional settings:

1\. minimum font size

2\. maximum font size

to solve this kind of problems once and for all. I am actually very puzzled
why nobody ever thought of that.

